# Cape Rodney



## Fairfield

One of 4 built in 1976 for Scottish Ship Management(Lyle/Hogarth).2 had Hogarth names,BARON PENTLAND and BARON NAPIER and the other 2 were 
CAPE RODNEY and CAPE ORTEGAL.
This shot was taken as CAPE RODNEY sailed on her delivery voyage in 1976.She is now a bulk sugar carrier CHL INNOVATOR.


----------



## Fairfield

*Cape Ortegal*

CAPE RODNEY/S sister taken in drydock in Glasgow in January 1976 prior to trials.Scrapped in 2001 as FLAG MARU.


----------



## flyer682

"CHL Innovator" on her first (and only, I think) visit to Timaru, NZ in early 1995.
She was the first ship to discharge directly into the Bulk Sugar facility built by Port of Timaru Ltd.


----------



## Fairfield

My goodness!Quite a conversion.Thanks indeed for showing that shot.


----------



## tanker

At the end 2003 were in service BARON PENTLAND reg. Shanghai as HUA ZHEN
and CAPE RODNEY as CHL INNOVATOR


----------



## aadje

The conversion of Cape Rodney from bulker to Cargo Handling Liner ( CHL )has taken more than 2 years in France. It was just a gamble whether the system of Bulk In Bags Out (BI-BO) should be successfull. The system proved to be successfull and several more vessels followed whereof one complete newbuilding in Harlingen Holland for cement.
All done through the former TFL/TNT office in Rotterdam. The office still exists, however under an other name. One of the older vessels, as far as I can remember the CHL Innovator, was converted in rotterdam at Wilton-Fijenoord Shipyard to meet the australian/new zealand union requirements and regulations.
B/Regards
Aadje


----------



## THE CAPE CRUSADER

Done the Cape Rodney's third crew voyage in July 77. After leaving her sister ship the Baron Napier after 6 month trip joining her in Vancouver in Oct 76 and paying off in Mar 77 Ravenna...please feel free to visit the SSM website @ www.scottishshipmanagement.com Regards Iain


Hopefully attached is the two other sister ships, the Baron's Napier and Pentland


----------



## airds

*More Rodney*

More Cape Rodney - assume from Builders photo (Courtesy Jim Gray)

More *SSM stuff*


----------



## thunderd

*Hogarth*



Fairfield said:


> One of 4 built in 1976 for Scottish Ship Management(Lyle/Hogarth).2 had Hogarth names,BARON PENTLAND and BARON NAPIER and the other 2 were
> CAPE RODNEY and CAPE ORTEGAL.
> This shot was taken as CAPE RODNEY sailed on her delivery voyage in 1976.She is now a bulk sugar carrier CHL INNOVATOR.


Is this the same company that used to be referred to as Hungry Hogarth, the story went that the crew were on minimal rations and other conditions were not very good?


----------



## trotterdotpom

thunderd said:


> Is this the same company that used to be referred to as Hungry Hogarth, the story went that the crew were on minimal rations and other conditions were not very good?


Scottish ship Management were originally an amalgamation of Hogarths, Lyles (of Glasgow) and Lamberts of London. 

Hogarths did have the nickname "Hungry Hogarths" (wasn't Harrisons of Liverpool also so named?). Whatever the conditions of the past, Scottish Ship Management in the '70s and '80s were as good as any and better than most British companies. I was with them for a couple of years in the early '70s and sailed with far worse companies.

John T.


----------



## thunderd

Thanks John I had a sneaking suspicion it might have been a bit of an "urban myth"


----------



## EMMESSTEE

Were these vessels not known as the "Cardiff" class of bulk carrier from the Upper Clyde Shipbuilders, Govan yard in the mid-seventies? 

Ownership of "CHL Innovator" was by Commodity Handling Pte.Ltd., Singapore (hence the CHL), a company owned jointly by E.D. & F. Man of London and TNT Shipping and Development, Sydney. She had been converted specifically for the carriage of refined sugar, on the basis of "bulk in/ bagged out" for Mackay Refined Sugars Ltd, Queensland - carried TNT funnel colours - was managed by Holyman Ltd., Sydney through its Rotterdam office and had an Australian crew managed by ASP Ship Management, Melbourne.

In 1994, E.D. & F. Man contracted the Welgelegen Shipyard in Holland to build a replacement for "CHL Innovator" - she was delivered in 1996 as "MRS Pioneer" with Australian registry/manning and management by BHP Transport, Melbourne. She has since had the "MRS" part of her name dropped and operates today as "Pioneer" in the refined sugar trade out of Mackay, Queensland.

----------------
Mike.


----------



## Phil Noake

*Pioneer*

Some up to date stuff on the BIBO Pioneer of which I'm presently Chief Engineer.
From delivery in 1996 she has been employed in mostly spot cargoes around Asia with a couple to Bander Abbas. Since 2001 we have been trading to Singapore discharging with our Portable Bagging Unit (PBU) into 1000kg bags and simultaneously into 50kg bags via the on-board Bagging Plant. The system was modified again to allow discharge in bulk to road tankers while discharging to bags.
Singapore Sugar has now built a bulk facility and we are now employed on an eight year contact with seven trips per year from Mackay - Queensland, and the usual trips to Sydney in between. Sadly, the Bagging Plant is in mothballs at present. 
cheers Phil


----------



## flyer682

Phil, is the CHL INNOVATOR still in service? If so, do you know what she's doing now?


----------



## Thamesphil

CHL Innovator is still in service as a BIBO sugar carrier, now owned/managed by K G Jebsen.

Phil


----------



## THE CAPE CRUSADER

Thamesphil said:


> CHL Innovator is still in service as a BIBO sugar carrier, now owned/managed by K G Jebsen.
> 
> Phil



As of 3rd Jan 06, she is between Rouen and Ashdod


----------



## Eric Wallace

*Eric Wallace*

I sailed on the first Cape Rodney as a Jr Eng back in 1956.owned by the Lyle Shipping Co.our first trip was to the states,be glad to hear from Norm,Jim and anyone else who was on board then.


----------



## fredkinghorn

It sure was " Hungry Hogarth " The " Baron " was commonly known as "Barren".


fred

" well,nobody's perfect "


----------



## lakercapt

Derek
Hungry Hogarth were not a myth believe me.
When they ammaliginated to SSM I am told they were better.
Not when I was there.


----------



## Navigator_1969

I sailed on the Clyde built Cape Rodney twice - 1978 and 1979. Nice vessel and good crew. Her master was the company Comodore at the time - Captain Alex Fraser. 
Refrence Hungry Hogarth .. I beleive the nickname was superflous when Scottish Ship Management took over the running of Hogarth and Lyle vessels (along with Lamberts for a time). 
Both Hogarth and Lyle had been known as poor feeders thus *"Hungry Hogarth" and "Lean Lyle"* however during my time with Scottish Ship Management (1969 to 1980) I beleive I only did one trip where the nickname was appropriate and that was down to the Chief Steward not the Company. 
Great crowd to work for .. just had our annual reunion and considering the comany is no longer in existance, the numbers attending our annual reunions bares testiment to the comradeship built up over the years by those who served on the Cape, Baron and Temple Boats.


----------



## Geordie

Done three trips with SSM in the catering department, Hogarths may have been hungry but SSM WERE NOT, the food was first class and there was plenty of it, and im sure most of the SSM lads would back me up on this.
Geordie


----------



## alexmackinnon

Geordie said:


> Done three trips with SSM in the catering department, Hogarths may have been hungry but SSM WERE NOT, the food was first class and there was plenty of it, and im sure most of the SSM lads would back me up on this.
> Geordie


agree with you geordie. sailed on capes grenville,nelson,sable and baron renfrew, excellent cooks and nothing hungry about ssm.


----------



## Bob McColl

Thanks fairfield for the shot of the Cape Franklin. I did a South America trip on her as the ships Electrician back in 1964. I have added the shot to my photo file.


----------



## Fairfield

Great stuff. Glad you like the photo.


----------



## jazz606

I stood by the Cape St Vincent the Rodney's sister in J Browns while she was fitting out and then went on the trials. It was around the time of the seamans' strike and the co sent me there for something to do before going off to join the Cape Rodney in Porto Maghera for a ten month trip.

Although I had done time in the ore carriers I found the New Bulkers a rude shock - hardly any time in port - I don't think I had a total of 20hrs ashore in ten months. I remember paying off in Immingham and going home by train feeling I guess like someone who has just been let out of jail.

Lyles were a good company though - bulkers were just not for me. The rest of my career at sea I now realise was a headlong flight from progress - but it caught up in the end.


----------



## jimmys

They had some medium speed engines on some of their ships I cant recall the names. I never sailed with the company. They had some real disasters with them.
The boys needed good grub to keep that lot going.
A lot of the engineers were local Glasgow boys and I met them quite often.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## jazz606

Yes they had to re engine the ships. Something to do with cast iron liners...??

You're the engineer Jimmys


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Re Hungry Hogarths, they got the name as poor feeders but Harrisons also had that name and were known as two of fat, one of lean because of the stripes on their funnels, in 1955 BTC didnt feed you that well either, though that could have been the Ch.Stwds fault, I remember being told on the British Gratitude at lunch that if I wanted a second helping "to bring back what you have left"
Ern Barrett


----------



## stevie burgess

I did maiden voyage on "Cape Rodney" joining her in Govan March '76 as 1st trip catering boy and paid off in Hong Kong in August. Had a brilliant 1st trip to sea and Capt Alex Frazer was a really nice bloke...i remember when he would play the bagpipes on the bridge wing at sea and in the foc'sle store sometimes in port. I remember he liked to use his white gloves and torch on inspection days...a lack of it these day where i am currantly employed!! Also sailed on "Cape Horn" and briefly on "Baron Renfrew"


----------



## oldsalt1

Hi Stevie B. I was on the Horn with you and remember the trip well. I bet that you will never forget the R/O falling over the wall off Muscat.
He was one lucky bloke that day, picking him up after almost 4 hours in the sea was fortunate for him. 
Notice thay you were missing from the reunion on 10th december. 
Try & make the effort next year & get Ernie along too.
Best wishes for 2009, JD


----------



## stevie burgess

oldsalt1 said:


> Hi Stevie B. I was on the Horn with you and remember the trip well. I bet that you will never forget the R/O falling over the wall off Muscat.
> He was one lucky bloke that day, picking him up after almost 4 hours in the sea was fortunate for him.
> Notice thay you were missing from the reunion on 10th december.
> Try & make the effort next year & get Ernie along too.
> Best wishes for 2009, JD


Hi JD,Will certainly never forget that day indeed...am sure it was myself that spotted him,i think there was oil in the water which probably saved him from the sharks...have spoke about the incedent many times over the years.Had to pick up the company's new catamaran South of Spain so only arrived back home 9th Dec...not seen Ernie for about 8 or 9 years...living quietly i should think. Anyway best wishes for 2009 to you too...Stevie B.


----------



## Andrew Scott

Fairfield said:


> One of 4 built in 1976 for Scottish Ship Management(Lyle/Hogarth).2 had Hogarth names,BARON PENTLAND and BARON NAPIER and the other 2 were
> CAPE RODNEY and CAPE ORTEGAL.
> This shot was taken as CAPE RODNEY sailed on her delivery voyage in 1976.She is now a bulk sugar carrier CHL INNOVATOR.


Very similar hull lines corrugated accommodation block bulkheads other similarities to K Class General cargo ship built for UASC mid 70’s Must have been Standard designed off the shelf hull B&W 6 cyl 2 stroke M/E. 3 x 500 kw Ruston Genny’s. Multitude of Clarke Chapman deck cranes. 1 x 105 t Stulken Derrick [email protected]


----------



## Andrew Scott

THE CAPE CRUSADER said:


> Done the Cape Rodney's third crew voyage in July 77. After leaving her sister ship the Baron Napier after 6 month trip joining her in Vancouver in Oct 76 and paying off in Mar 77 Ravenna...please feel free to visit the SSM website @ www.scottishshipmanagement.com Regards Iain
> 
> 
> Hopefully attached is the two other sister ships, the Baron's Napier and Pentland


Very similar hull lines corrugated accommodation block bulkheads other similarities to K Class General cargo ship built for UASC mid 70’s Must have been Standard designed off the shelf hull B&W 6 cyl 2 stroke M/E. 3 x 500 kw Ruston Genny’s. Multitude of Clarke Chapman deck cranes. 1 x 105 t Stulken Derrick [email protected]


----------



## Andy Duncan

Andrew Scott said:


> Very similar hull lines corrugated accommodation block bulkheads other similarities to K Class General cargo ship built for UASC mid 70’s Must have been Standard designed off the shelf hull B&W 6 cyl 2 stroke M/E. 3 x 500 kw Ruston Genny’s. Multitude of Clarke Chapman deck cranes. 1 x 105 t Stulken Derrick [email protected]


Sailed on, Pentland,Ortegal and Napier, all had Bratvagg cranes (spelling) if I remember correctly . The three I was on ran very well,
Andy


----------

